# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  طالبتكم ابغى توقيع

## ward roza <3

ابغى توقيع وصورة رموزية وصورة للملف

----------


## انوار الضحى

شوووووووووووفي غنااااتي جيبي الصووووووورة
وان شاااااااااء الله اسويلك

----------


## ward roza <3

ان شاء الله اختي

----------


## Hussain.T

^_^

يمكن مشغول هالأيآم لكن بحآول..

ويش نوعية التوقيع اللي تبغيه؟!

----------


## أموله

^^... اختتيِ... الاعضاء كفوو ووفو ^^

----------


## ward roza <3

شبل الطفوف : يكون التوقيع اسلامي على اسمي 

اموله انوار نورتوو

----------


## Hussain.T

طلبكـ وصل اختي..

وجآري العمل  :toung:  ..

----------


## أموله

^_^ ننتظر الابداع ببببشغف

----------

Hussain.T (04-22-2010)

----------


## Hussain.T

> ^_^ ننتظر الابداع ببببشغف




... :amuse: 

شوكرا ع المرور من هنا~

 :toung:

----------


## Hussain.T

وصل وصل.. :toung: 

تم الانتهآأإء بحمد الله وشكرهـ ..

..  :wacko:  ..

>> السهر مو زين بس..

كالعآدة اذا فتحت الفوتو لغرض أسوي فيه 1000 غرض ومآ أهتم بالوقت ..



.. لأي تغيير أو تعديل ..

..شبل حآضر..

تحيآتي

 :amuse:

----------


## ward roza <3

شبل الطفوف توقيعك رااااااااااااااائع جداا جاري الحفظ سميته توقيع رااااااااااااائع


شبل الطفوف ممكن صورة شخصية وصورة رمزية نفس التوقيع

----------


## Hussain.T

عذرا خيهـ

،،

جهآزي ضرب..

والفوتو لآ يعمل..

فيك تصبري لبآجر..

بس أخلص بسويهم على طوول..

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكور اخي شبل الطفوف

ننتظر

----------


## Hussain.T

أهلا خية..

في ظروف قآسية..

هذا ما استطعت عمله..

واذا مآ عجبك استني لييوم الأربعاء..<<المدآرس بدت

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

بصرآحه توقيع رائع جدا!!!!!!!!!!

تسلم ايديك شبوول ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تحياتي ,,

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكور اخي ولكن التوقيع متحرك ولايمكن رفعه  ارجو منكم ان تخلوه ساكن بس الي يضيئوا ابغاهم يكونوا مضيئين 

ومشكورين

----------


## Hussain.T

العفو خيه..

لكن كون التوقيع متحرك عآدي..

شوفي هذا الرآبط:

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...4f61bff95f.gif

روحي لتعديل التوقيع..

بعدين ادرآج صورهـ والصقي الرآبط..

وكلش يصير تمآم

<<ملآحظة..

الصوره الرمزية هي المكتوب بيها "اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد"
وصورة الملف مكتوب بيها"حب آل محمد"

>> انتي عكستي جربي العكس وشوفي الأحسن على هوآك..

----------


## ward roza <3

اخوي نفس الشئ ارجو انك تخليه ساكن بس الي يضيئوا يكونوا مضيئين يعني ساكنين

----------


## حساسه بزياده

عمل جميل وألوان حلوه عليش بالعافيه
بالأذن منش ومن صاحب العمل
اخذت اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ward roza <3

عادي خيتووو والتوقيع مصدره مصرة الناصرة يعني عادي 

عليش بالعافيه حساسه

----------


## Hussain.T

:amuse: <<< مغبر الموضوووع~!!

انتبهت انك مو حآطهـ التوقيع وجيت هنآ أشوف وشو السآلفهـ..

اممم~

مآ أدري كيف مو صآير عندك ..

ونصيحهـ شوفي ادآرتنا الغآليهـ..

والتوقيع هيذا هو..



وأعتذر ع التأخير..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله حلو شغل الشبل 
تسلم دياته
وعليش بالعافية

----------

